

Bit.ly Button - jQuery Plugin for Your Clicky Post - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2010/07/bitly-button-jquery-plugin-for-your.html

======
mikemore
bit.ly -The intelligent URL shortener- offers realtime statistics about the
clicks on shortened links and this button takes advantage of that information.
This jQuery button give you a uniform click count button -tall or wide- that
people can also use it to retweet your post.

When you use a short link to tweet your post, it may get 100 retweets but in
terms of bit.ly stats that could mean 1000 clicks coming from the whole
twitter ecosystem which makes another interesting measure of how popular is
your post!

